# Karl Tanswell



## Tez3

Sadly Karl passed away yesterday. It is a great shock for many of us not least his 12 year old son who is understandably heartbroken. John Kavanagh is compiling a book of memories for him, if anyone has anything they can contribute please PM me and I will pass them on. Thank you.


----------



## Buka

.


----------



## granfire

.


----------



## Tames D

.


----------



## Flying Crane

I am sorry to hear that, Tez.  I don’t recognize his name, but he was someone you knew well?


----------



## Tez3

Flying Crane said:


> I am sorry to hear that, Tez.  I don’t recognize his name, but he was someone you knew well?



He's actually well known in the States as well as the UK but I did know him. R.I.P. One Of The Team McGregor SBG Head Coaches Has Passed Away - MMA Imports

He was known as THE corner man to have ( in many promotions including the UFC), as well as coach. He was also well known for his RBSD courses and videos.


----------



## Brian King

RIP Prayers lifted.


----------

